
Ask HN: JavaScript Async/Await Experiences - redisman
In my nodejs projects I&#x27;ve still mostly been using the async library [ http:&#x2F;&#x2F;caolan.github.io&#x2F;async&#x2F;v3&#x2F; ]. I noticed that they (and everyone else?) has now moved to the new async&#x2F;await syntax and the synchronous-looking syntax does look appealing. Especially since I worked with C# MVC for a bit where that pattern is heavily used and very nice syntactic sugar.<p>Most of the asynchronous code we build is for calling various APIs and databases and all manners of compositions built out of those blocks. So there&#x27;s often lots of &quot;do all these things, then do this when they are all finished and then return a response&quot;<p>Question: How was your experience migrating to the new syntax? Good&#x2F;bad&#x2F;unexpected issues, examples of some non-toy-project using it, was it worth it, does it feel well designed&#x2F;intuitive...
======
bryanrasmussen
I just experienced a feeling today looking at a tutorial of tensorflow.js that
perhaps people were using async await to get out of having to think about
asynchronicity and that as a consequence the asynchronous nature of JavaScript
is not used to its full potential sometimes.

But I have also had feelings that anync await is beneficial when writing
crawlers.

------
njericooper
I'm learning front end dev currently with a background in Python and C++. For
me, it has been difficult.

